

Homejoy (YC S10) caught buying Yelp reviews - joonix
http://www.reddit.com/r/EntrepreneurRideAlong/comments/1cyg0v/homejoy_caught_buying_yelp_reviews/

======
lifeguard
Interesting that the EXEC commenter breaks the law by saying they 'fired her'.
askjigga should show that reddit comment to an HR expert or legal.

